# Quiet morning then took the kids out (7/31)



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

The rook and I went out this morning. We were both a little slow moving but were paddling by 5.50. 

We had to be back on the beach at 8.30 so I could pick up my son (8) and our oldest brother and his son (13). They don't fish much so the goal was a fish...more later. 

The rook and I both got short strikes by 6.05 as we lazily paddled. The water was wind blown early but calm. Although JD sent us his dirty water. The beach looks like brine. 

I ended up catching a personal best king at 43" which was released to fight another day. 

At 8.30 we hit the beach and we pick up the others. I am essentially guiding..the goal a fish...preferably not the big boys Rookie and I have been hitting. 

It 30 feet of water their kayak is hooked up. Lesson 1 learned, yak drifts quickly in the wind and they reel in a green schooly king before he knows he is hooked. The fish busts everything right at the yak. They finally hook up and fight it well and I tail grab their first king. He was no beast but was legal at 27". There was no chance of putting it back as we had to show mamma. They wound up with 5 runs and one boated king. 

On my yak, as I was retying their busted line my rod goes off. I hand it to my son and he lands his first kayak king. It was a twin at 27". We got 3 more runs and then hook up with a decent fish. Figuring what the heck, I hand him the rod and 20 minutes later...and a good bit of "complaining" at the fish...he landed a 31" king. His mamma and everyone on the beach were going to see his king too. 

It was an awesome day. Catching fish is fun but putting folks on fish is even better. Also, 8 runs in 1.5 hours kept everyone's attention. It was probably the rook saying "I will take a skunking if the kids can just catch a fish." He did and they did.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

My big king. (Turn monitor upside down to view)


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

*I took the skunk...*

As Froglegs stated, I did offer up a skunk if the kids could catch a few. I got skunked and they saw a ton of action... Expect the sea gods to deliver me a wahoo this afternoon. :notworthy:...or more likely a birds nest.

Since Froglegs somehow manages to post every pictures sideways, see below for a pic of his bounty today. It was a good fish. He left out the part when he started cursing my name so loud he woke up most of Grayton Beach. In true rookie fashion, I let my line get tangled with his about half way through the fight. :001_huh:...he cursed, I laughed. He caught the fish.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice job guys, Hopefully when Im out there at the end of August the weather will cooperate. Congratz on that smoker!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

That's a big king. Have you seen much bait off the beach?


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

GAjohn said:


> That's a big king. Have you seen much bait off the beach?


Nothing. I tried to catch live bait today and couldn't find any. Also there are not many if any fish busting or birds diving.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

froglegs said:


> Nothing. I tried to catch live bait today and couldn't find any. Also there are not many if any fish busting or birds diving.


If you haven't already tried, I can usually load up on hardtails with a small gotcha or spoon blind casting off the first bar.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

GAjohn said:


> If you haven't already tried, I can usually load up on hardtails with a small gotcha or spoon blind casting off the first bar.


I am using a sabiki rig. Yesterday I managed two fish...one cig and a flat headed longish fish that had a mean set of jaws. The cig made good for me and the other critter was released after I got back to the beach. 

Today there was nothing.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

isn't limit on kings 2 per person?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

alan1687 said:


> isn't limit on kings 2 per person?


Yes sir.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

alan1687 said:


> isn't limit on kings 2 per person?


Are you just making a Statement or Does someone have a couple of kings in their pocket that I Missed? 

My limit on the yak with two people on it is 4 per boat. Hell, we were short a few fish.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

i was only asking because i have seen a few guys coming off the water with like five fish in hand, and thought i was stupid or something.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Gotcha. That wasnt us. Law abiding citizens here


----------

